# What's this flower?



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Can someone tell me what this is? It was growing in an area that once had water in it. It was incredible smelling and all sorts of insects were on it. Was about 3-4 ft. tall.


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

Not in book , looks ,from the center ,like a type of sunflower,


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

My guess would be Sunflower family. Leaves also favor Wild Marigold.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I dont believe it is sunflower family the leaves are not right for sunflowers.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Could it possibly be in the aster family? Maybe a Bur-Marigold? Or a Tall Swamp Marigold? In my guide to wildflowers in Indiana, I found these and thought they might fit. Especially the Tall Swamp Marigold that grows in Marshes, bogs & wet borders from July to Oct.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Search for Large Bur-Marigold..... I believe that's it. May be the same as Beggar Ticks.


----------



## sistone (Feb 20, 2007)

Mom says Hellebore. It's a member of the Buttercup family.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I don't know but it's lovely as a cut flower!


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Parke County Queen said:


> Could it possibly be in the aster family? Maybe a Bur-Marigold? Or a Tall Swamp Marigold? In my guide to wildflowers in Indiana, I found these and thought they might fit.


It is called Bidens laevis. It has several common names. Smooth Bur-marigold or smooth beggartick are used frequently. It is an annual plant, so be sure you let it go to seed if you want some next year.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Thank you Walliebee. I looked it up and it's a match!! May take some seeds and plant by our creek.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

I found this in the August 2005 copy of American Bee Journal, page 653.

It appears to be: "Bidens cernua" or "Bidens glaucescens". Commonly known as Nodding Beggar Tick, Nodding Stick-Tight, Beggar's Ticks, Bur Marigold, or Bident Penche.

Per the article, it is a member of the Asteraceae - Sunflower family.

And as for where you found it, the ABJ articles says: "The species is often found in moist places such as meadows, roadside ditches and low spots in cultivated fields. It is sometimes even found growing in several inches of standing water."

The article also says that the plant is native across most of the US, however is considered "invasive" in some parts of the country. The article also reports that it is "very attractive to bees" with respect to varieties found in Colorado, however is of almost no value as a pollen plant.

Hope this helps!
BDDS


----------

